# Never Grab the Third Wire...



## Matt308 (Jun 8, 2009)

How do you say, "Get your ass off the top of the train" in Hindu?

I'm sure innebriation had nothing to do with this. Surely.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2009)

What a frigging idiot! His hair went on fire for Christ sake!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 8, 2009)

Well the crowd now has a basic grounding in electricity so it was not a total waste


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2009)

What an idiot! At least some members of the crowd may have gathered that it is not a good idea to grab overhead electricity cables...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 8, 2009)

What a moron, was that his hair that caught fire?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, it's a given that the guy was an idiot. But did it not dawn on the camera man that perhaps he should put the camera down and go help the idiot whose head and crotch was on fire?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, it's a given that the guy was an idiot. But did it not dawn on the camera man that perhaps he should put the camera down and go help the idiot whose head and crotch was on fire?



Sometimes you just have to let the gene pool thin itself out!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Sometimes you just have to let the gene pool thin itself out!



LMAO, Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, it's a given that the guy was an idiot. But did it not dawn on the camera man that perhaps he should put the camera down and go help the idiot whose head and crotch was on fire?


That guy was dead before he even began to fall away from the wire...

Those wires above the train carry some serious current and his hair was gone with the first flash...what you're seeing burning is his flesh and internal organs cooking off (note the huge amount of smoke flame coming from the "opening" on his lower torso)...

Just checked the facts regarding the rail system's electric values:


> In India 1500V DC and 25kV AC, 50 Hz, is used for main line trains.
> 
> The 1500V DC overhead system (negative earth, positive catenary) is used around Mumbai. The Mumbai region is the last bastion of 1500V DC electrified lines on Indian Railways. There are plans to change this to 25kV AC by 2010. The 25kV AC system with overhead supply from a catenary is used throughout the rest of the country. The dual-voltage WCAM series locomotives haul intercity trains out of Mumbai DC suburban region. The new AC/DC EMU rakes used in Mumbai are also designed to operate with both DC and AC traction as the Mumbai area switches over to the 25kV AC system.
> 
> ...



That's why the guy lit up like roman candle...


----------



## muller (Jun 8, 2009)

See the way he stuck to the cable?? Bet it smelt like burnt bacon there for a while!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, I should feel said that he died, but it was of his own stupidity.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 8, 2009)

I smell curry.

.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 8, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I smell curry.
> 
> .


That's so bad I laughed.....


Wheelsup


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 8, 2009)

Me too! Hah!!! 

V=IR

Now measure your resistance with a cheap voltmeter in the garage and you can see that some SERIOUS current ran through that man. Instant mummification.


----------



## Butters (Jun 8, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Sometimes you just have to let the gene pool thin itself out!



Has anyone contacted the Darwin Awards people about this?

JL

PS: I wonder if he'll be reincarnated as a sparkler?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2009)

Butters said:


> Has anyone contacted the Darwin Awards people about this?
> 
> JL
> 
> PS: I wonder if he'll be reincarnated as a sparkler?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 8, 2009)

Reminded me more of those "snakes". You know the little black lumps that you light and they grow carbonized lengths of burnt material...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epeZ-lQ2O00_


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Reminded me more of those "snakes". You know the little black lumps that you light and they grow carbonized lengths of burnt material...
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epeZ-lQ2O00_



...and leave stains on the curb...

...or in this case, the roof of a train...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a feeling it was DC when I saw this. If it was AC, the first jolt would have likely thrown him off. He didn't feel that for long. I've seen people get zapped before, but when the person catches fire after getting zapped, that's pretty much about it. He's a Rice Krispy.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 9, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I had a feeling it was DC when I saw this. If it was AC, the first jolt would have likely thrown him off. He didn't feel that for long. I've seen people get zapped before, but when the person catches fire after getting zapped, that's pretty much about it. He's a Rice Krispy.



DC has such a short distance they would have to build transformers at every couple miles... seems kinda expensive.

Maybe there are just a lot of AMPS

.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, this is a scary video.


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2009)

Indian railways generally run on 25kv AC people who touch the catenary loose their hands if they are very lucky or normally as in this case the body burns from the inside out. I have seen a few in my time, one guy glowed as he cooked on the overheads the first jolt obviously killed him stone dead and blew the breakers but the normal procedure at the control centers is to try and re instate them which lit him up like that French guy in The Green Mile except this time it included smelly vision


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Definitely was a shocking thing to watch! 

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2009)

BRRRRRAAAHAhahhahahahahahahaha

What a dope! What a moron! 

uh, I mean, Awwwwwwww. Poor fella.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

You would have to think there was someone on the ground telling this guy not to touch the wire.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2009)

Common sense should have told him that. There is a reason that stuff is up high and out of reach.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, poor Uncle Smokey.

Looks to be barefooted and probably well grounded to the metal top of the railcar. Looks like the current went right through him from hand through his heart and then down the legs. Don't think the poor soul felt much pain.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

A tragic loss to the tech-support world.


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2009)

if hes in tech support the training must be s**t I reckon he was about a 15amp trainee technician we use 20amp ones as they last longer before blowing


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say that fuse is open now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy Sh!t.....well I guess he won't do that again.....not in this life anyway...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Holy Sh!t.....well I guess he won't do that again.....not in this life anyway...



Yeah, hopefully he is not re-incarnated as a Squirrel and has to cross that wire on his way to his stash of nuts


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yeah, hopefully he is not re-incarnated as a Squirrel and has to cross that wire on his way to his stash of nuts



...roasted nuts...

*rimshot!*


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> ...roasted nuts...
> 
> *rimshot!*



I think he's already got a couple of those...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Holy Sh!t.....well I guess he won't do that again.....not in this life anyway...


Perhaps his next tour will be in the form of a lightbulb?

Obviously a lightbulb doesn't have to do any thinking, which this clown already seemed to have a handle on...and well, the other part...about making light? Well, he seemed to have that part pretty well figured out too...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Perhaps his next tour will be in the form of a lightbulb?
> 
> Obviously a lightbulb doesn't have to do any thinking, which this clown already seemed to have a handle on...and well, the other part...about making light? Well, he seemed to have that part pretty well figured out too...



Yeah, but lightbulbs are pretty bright...

*hides from various organic foods being thrown at him*


----------



## Soren (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok I knew that train cables had a lot power in them, but that just looked unreal! The guy turned into a freakin fireball!

One thing is for sure... He's done!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2009)

Soren said:


> One thing is for sure... He's done!



I think you could say well done


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2009)

Butters said:


> Has anyone contacted the Darwin Awards people about this?
> 
> JL
> 
> PS: I wonder if he'll be reincarnated as a sparkler?



Probably as a glow worm or lightning bug.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 12, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> I think you could say well done





It had to be said....


.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 15, 2009)

Butters said:


> Has anyone contacted the Darwin Awards people about this?
> 
> JL
> 
> PS: I wonder if he'll be reincarnated as a sparkler?



Not yet. they will as soon as they get the remains off the train. Maybe he was trying to recreat Ben Franklin's experiment with electricity. 
One thing is for sure. This can definitely be on "1000 ways to die" on Spike TV, just after the one were a man electrocuted himself while using an electric plug to catch fish, and put his barefoot on the bottom of his metal boat. Sometimes I wonder about people.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 24, 2009)

There's something horribly satisfying about seeing people get punished for their stupidity.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Butters said:


> I wonder if he'll be reincarnated as a sparkler?


All I see are career opportunities - FLAME ON!


----------

